# Lyft Inspection - Humongous Dumbasses



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Always the same with trying to get Lyft to approve these inspection forms. Nothing but problems and hoops. WTF is this? What does "missing an ID verification" mean? The inspection form's purpose is not to verify ID; it's to show that the vehicle passed its inspection.










My inspection form is fully and correctly completed.

There have been very few times in my life where I have encountered such a large number of imbeciles concentrated in one place.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I remember when I was signing up for Lyft they had trouble reading my MD inspection until I came up with a clear enough pic. Sounds like your situation is dire enough that you'll have to call support. 

I lucked out with the 2017 I just got since I didn't have to drive all the way to Fair Oaks VA to get my inspection. The app said back then that it was necessary for me to have that to cover me for whole DMV area. With the newer car got inspection at the dealer and just sent the pictures to Lyft/Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> I remember when I was signing up for Lyft they had trouble reading my MD inspection until I came up with a clear enough pic. Sounds like your situation is dire enough that you'll have to call support.
> 
> I lucked out with the 2017 I just got since I didn't have to drive all the way to Fair Oaks VA to get my inspection. The app said back then that it was necessary for me to have that to cover me for whole DMV area. With the newer car got inspection at the dealer and just sent the pictures to Lyft/Uber.


I've sent a trouble ticket in to "support" and told them to just approve the document without making me jump through hoops. That worked last year, but I may have to visit the local Lyft Frustration Hub to show them the ****ing thing in person.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Apparently my closest Lyft support hub is like 40 min away with no traffic. Hope I don't ever have any big issues anytime soon. Good luck showing them your real life frustration.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Always the same with trying to get Lyft to approve these inspection forms. Nothing but problems and hoops. WTF is this? What does "missing an ID verification" mean? The inspection form's purpose is not to verify ID; it's to show that the vehicle passed its inspection.
> 
> View attachment 268550
> 
> ...


I know where you can find a larger number of imbeciles concentrated in one place....its called an airport queue


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It turns out that the cryptic problem from the pink mustachioed fools at Lyft is that Lyft no longer accepts Uber's inspections forms. Why they couldn't have said, "Yo, Gift of Fish, we don't accept Uber's inspection forms any more", instead of saying that the form is "missing an ID verification" is beyond me. 

Whatever, they want a Lyft inspection form, I'll give them a completed Lyft inspection form. No problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sign up for Uber.
Imbeciles will become a way of life.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It turns out that the cryptic problem from the pink mustachioed fools at Lyft is that Lyft no longer accepts Uber's inspections forms. Why they couldn't have said, "Yo, Gift of Fish, we don't accept Uber's inspection forms any more", instead of saying that the form is "missing an ID verification" is beyond me.
> 
> Whatever, they want a Lyft inspection form, I'll give them a completed Lyft inspection form. No problem.


I went to the Lyft hub in Oakland on Saturday and the inspection took about 10 minutes, about the same amount of time as the Oakland uber inspection.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Always the same with trying to get Lyft to approve these inspection forms. Nothing but problems and hoops. WTF is this? What does "missing an ID verification" mean? The inspection form's purpose is not to verify ID; it's to show that the vehicle passed its inspection.
> 
> View attachment 268550
> 
> ...


This is Lyft we are talking about. Would you expect anything more from them?


----------



## JDM05 (Nov 20, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It turns out that the cryptic problem from the pink mustachioed fools at Lyft is that Lyft no longer accepts Uber's inspections forms. Why they couldn't have said, "Yo, Gift of Fish, we don't accept Uber's inspection forms any more", instead of saying that the form is "missing an ID verification" is beyond me.
> 
> Whatever, they want a Lyft inspection form, I'll give them a completed Lyft inspection form. No problem.


Sent in my Uber Inspection form yesterday, approved less than 2 hrs later, no problem.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JDM05 said:


> Sent in my Uber Inspection form yesterday, approved less than 2 hrs later, no problem.


I just copied the details from the Uber form over to the Lyft form I printed and sent that in; job done.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I just copied the details from the Uber form over to the Lyft form I printed and sent that in; job done.


When I started with Lyft I filled out the inspection form and sent it in. No problems. In all fairness I do probably know more about the safety of my ride than the kids down at the local oil change place.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Prior to Uber/Lyft I considered inspection as welfare for garages.

Seeing the pieces of shit that pass for Uber/Lyft cars I understand the need...


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have been doing my inspections over video chat for the last 2 years. Super convenient since I don’t have to physically go anywhere, just sit in an empty lot with my phone and it is only like $25. Haven’t had any issues with Lyft approving it either.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

anybody every try filling these forms out your self? how would anybody know? i did my own but i was a certified mechanic.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> anybody every try filling these forms out your self? how would anybody know? i did my own but i was a certified mechanic.


That's what I ended up doing. I couldn't be bothered to drive 20 miles back to the shop that passed the car and then 20 miles back home just because Lyft wanted to be difficult. The car had passed a California inspection so I don't see it as a big deal.

Otherwise, there is no verification done by UberLyft other than making sure that the shop's business licence number checks out. As long as you get that right then you're good to go. I wouldn't fake a certificate on an uninspected/failed car, though. If an accident happened and someone was killed and it turned out the driver was driving a car that failed an inspection, that'd bound to be some jail time I would think.



JDM05 said:


> Sent in my Uber Inspection form yesterday, approved less than 2 hrs later, no problem.


It's a case of YMMV with these companies. It was similar when I had to upload my new driving licence with Uber - it took three uploads and three different Rohits before I got one who would approve it.


----------

